# How can i adjust my row space in Thunderbird



## tracykuraki (May 29, 2011)

Hi, guys, i like the thunderbird very much, but i got a question here.
I wanna adjust the row space in my email, not through fronts changeing or changing it to paragraph, heading 1, 2, or 3... 

What i'm thinking is can thunderbird just like outlook which can adjust row space very accurate, bec in outlook u can change the pounds of the space.

Anybody can help, thanks in advanced.


----------



## tracykuraki (May 31, 2011)

Still no one knows?
Never mind, i have figure out myself. Since Thunderbird is a opensource software, so we can customize it by ourselves. Just follow this:
1. Create a new folder named "chrome" under C:\Documents and Settings\xxxxxx\Application Data\Thunderbird\Profiles\t38gv1c7.default\
2. Create a file named: userContent.css, and the copy the following script:
* /* Change line height to e.g., 1.2em */
body {
line-height: 1.5em !important;
}

BTW, u can adjust the height on ur demand.

Wish guys like me who face the same problem won't waste
time again.


----------

